# Guide : BSNL BroadBand Plan Change For Beginners



## VarDOS (Jun 28, 2009)

Plan Change Is Very Tricky And Includes Many Hidden Charges, Generally Plan Change Occurs On 1st Of Every Month Sometimes Exception.
To Change The BroadBand Plan Give An Application To The Nearest Zonal Or Local BSNL Telephone Exchange. I Recommend You To Submit Your Form On 29th Of Month.

Download Application Format

The Hell Starts From 1st

The Risk Applies To All The Plans Hear Are The Examples :

Changing Plan From Home 250 To Home 500

Home 250 Plan Has 1GB Of Downloads Free At The Speed Of 256kbps To 2mbps
Home 500 Plan Has 2.5GB Of Downloads Free At The Speed Of 256kbps To 2mbps & Bonus Night Unlimited.

Precautions To Be Taken When Changing Plan From Home 250 To Home 500 / 500C / 500C+

Don't Be In A Hurry To Start Night Downloading On 1st Of Month, Because Sometime BSNL Has Not Activated Your Plan At Night, If Also It Is Activated The Too Don't Download On 1st Of Month.

Sometimes BSNL Activates Your Plan At 8.00am Or Later, So Avoid The Risk.

Start Heavy Night Downloading From 3rd Date Of The Month To Be Safe Enough. Before Downloading Check Whether Your Plan Has Been Changed.

How To Check Whether My Plan Has Been Changed?
--> To Check Whether The Plan Has Been Changed, Logon To *data.bsnl.in
Over There Type Your Portal ID And Password.

After Logging In Select "My Orders", In My Orders Type Your Telephone Number With STD Code For Example xxxx#xxxxxx

Leave Service UserID Blank And Click On Search Order

The Following Screen Must Appear

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_7AnBTfeQPn4/SgErNAZxniI/AAAAAAAAAD0/ih0oeCOSjAc/s400/BBPC.JPG

Check The Plan Name : Home 500 And In Order Status If "Provisioned" Is Displayed The Only Your Plan Is Changed Or Else Not. And Also Check The Service Effective Date.

Service Effective Date Is The Date From When The Plan Gets Activated, Sometimes The Date Is 2nd Of Month Also Sometimes Its 5th Of Month. Means On 5th OR 2nd Your Plan Gets Activated & And If You Download Before The Service Effective Date Then You Are Chrged For The Download.

In Short : Start Night Downloading From 5th Of The Month. After Checking Whether Plan Is Changed.

Changing Plan From Home 250 OR Home 500 To Home 750UL

Home 250 Plan Has 1GB Of Downloads Free At The Speed Of 256kbps To 2mbps
Home 500 Plan Has 2.5GB Of Downloads Free At The Speed Of 256kbps To 2mbps & Bonus Night Unlimited. While Home 750UL Stands For Unlimited, Means Total Unlimited No Extra Charges Than 750 + Tax.

Start Heavy Downloading From 3rd Date Of The Month To Be Safe Enough. Before Downloading Check Whether Your Plan Has Been Changed.

As Previously You Had Home 250 OR Home 500 Plan, BSNL Provides A Speed Os 2MBPS On Unlimited For First 7 - 8 Days, Some People Think That The Plan Has Not Been Changed. Don't Worry If The Order Status Shows Provisioned Then Your Plan Is Changed.

I Think Its Too Much You Have Understand. All The Hidden Charges And Tricks Of BSNL During Plan Change.

Download It From Here For Offline Viewing


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks it was a good advice


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 28, 2009)

nice guide.. thanks


----------



## RTH (Jul 12, 2009)

thnkx for info


----------



## Vivek.28 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice guide...i was really worried when I first got my connection....


----------



## dilip2oct (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this information

nice dude


----------

